
GPL makes me leave R for Python:-( - kgwgk
https://r-posts.com/how-gpl-makes-me-leave-r-for-python/
======
tgvaughan
The R core team and thousands of package developers share their work with you
under the terms of the GPL2. Isn't it reasonable that they expect the same
from you?

